# Group Counseling-abuse



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

My IC advised me to go to local women's abuse center and go through group counseling for abuse.

My H never physically assaulted me, but if he put me through mental abuse, emotional abuse, verbal abuse, monitoring, controlling, financial abuse, and sexual abuse, is this enough to go?

I guess I feel as if most the women go there have been through the physical abuse. I don't want to go and take time away from someone who may be more needing for the help?

Am I trying to make excuses? Maybe I'm just scared, I don't know. Maybe because it will make it "real"....


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

You've been given a suggestion to go. Find a group and contact the moderator and ask if it would be appropriate for you. I suspect you'll find an additional avenue of support and care.


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

Numb in Ohio said:


> I guess I feel as if most the women go there have been through the physical abuse. I don't want to go and take time away from someone who may be more needing for the help?
> 
> Am I trying to make excuses? Maybe I'm just scared, I don't know. Maybe because it will make it "real"....


No - you would not be taking time away from others. Physical abuse is horrible but, as it is said, the emotional/mental abuse stays with you longer. You need help - go and get it.


----------



## Readytogo (Jul 11, 2012)

Numb in Ohio said:


> My IC advised me to go to local women's abuse center and go through group counseling for abuse.
> 
> My H never physically assaulted me, but if he put me through mental abuse, emotional abuse, verbal abuse, monitoring, controlling, financial abuse, and sexual abuse, is this enough to go?
> 
> ...



Emotional scars last much longer than bruises - it will help you get stronger, make connections with other people and most of all help make you stronger for your future. 

You are worth the time.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you, it just makes me anxious.. and it's just hard to believe that I am in this situation. 

Tomorrow, I'm going for my hiv test as well... just a lot on my mind... things I would have never imagined, as with most here, that I would have to go through..


----------



## Readytogo (Jul 11, 2012)

Numb in Ohio said:


> Thank you, it just makes me anxious.. and it's just hard to believe that I am in this situation.
> 
> Tomorrow, I'm going for my hiv test as well... just a lot on my mind... things I would have never imagined, as with most here, that I would have to go through..



you are encouragement for all of us readers who are in similar situations . It will make you stronger for tomorrow. You're doing all the right things!


----------

